# Shakespeare comedies



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is a quiz regarding Shakespeare comedies -

A traveling theater group has arrived in town - they are performing 6 different Shakespeare comedies....they want to post notices of their productions around the town - with billboards, posters, flyers, etc...
however, the town has very strict sign codes, so that the amount of space available for advertising is extremely limited - so the best they can do is the following sparse clues for Shakespeare's comedies....What 6 plays are they going to perform?? - here are the clues:

*Wet
Dry
Abortion
3"
6"
9"*

comedies, remember


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's my attempt:

Wet - The Tempest
Dry - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Abortion - Love's Labour's Lost
3" - The Merry Wives of Windsor
6" - The Merchant of Venice
9" -


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good try -

<<Abortion - Love's Labour's Lost>> correct....
you've got another correct comedy, but it's with the wrong clue.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Good try -
> 
> <<Abortion - Love's Labour's Lost>> correct....
> you've got another correct comedy, but it's with the wrong clue.


My bolt is well and truly shot


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Wet = Merchant of Venice
3" + 9" = Twelfth Night
3" + 6" = 9" = Measure for Measure


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

amfortas said:


> Wet = Merchant of Venice
> 3" + 9" = Twelfth Night
> 3" + 6" = 9" = Measure for Measure


You don't need to combine clues - each one represents a comedy by itself....Dr. Johnson's "shooting his bolt" is actually a clue - as in "dry"


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Wet - A Midsummer Night's Dream
Dry - Twelfth Night
Abortion - Love's Labour's Lost
3" - Much Ado About Nothing
6" - As You Like It
9" - The Taming of the Shrew


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> Wet - A Midsummer Night's Dream
> Dry - Twelfth Night
> Abortion - Love's Labour's Lost
> 3" - Much Ado About Nothing
> ...


BRAVO!! You got 'em all.....:tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Heck148 said:


> BRAVO!! You got 'em all.....:tiphat:


The only one I don't get is Dry for _Twelfth Night_. Unless it refers to the rather obscure "dry jest" line?

Or just . . . after twelve strenuous nights . . . not much is happening . . .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> BRAVO!! You got 'em all.....:tiphat:


Vaneyes knows his classics.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

amfortas said:


> The only one I don't get is Dry for _Twelfth Night_. Unless it refers to the rather obscure "dry jest" line?
> 
> Or just . . . after twelve strenuous nights . . . not much is happening . . .


I don't get any of them (apart from Abortion/Love's Labour's Lost).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't get any of them (apart from Abortion/Love's Labour's Lost).


You need a dirty mind.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

amfortas said:


> Or just . . . after twelve strenuous nights . . . not much is happening . . .


you've got it....shooting blanks, as they say....


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't get any of them (apart from Abortion/Love's Labour's Lost).


Think "raunchy".....sexy....:devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> Think "raunchy".....sexy....:devil:


Ah! I see where you're coming from now.


----------

